# Hi from Asti



## webgandalf (Nov 26, 2004)

Hello .
I have see your Wonderful forum and I can't resist to register myself .

I have just started with Estimative Index ( and not from too long with Aquarium ) and I think this Is the place to know how Much is possible . 

See you  

Ciao .
Io ho visto il visto il vostro splendido Forum e non ho potuto fare a meno di registrarmi . 

Ho appena iniziato con l' Estimative Index ( e non da molto tempo in più con gli acquari a dire il vero ) e credo che questo sia proprio il posto giusto per approfondire l' argomento il più possibile . 

Ciao 

p.s. ( the traslation is non perfect but I not too good with English )


----------



## webgandalf (Nov 26, 2004)

ops . 
first topic first error ...

Sorry


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome! It's good to have people from all over the world to talk to about this hobby! Glad you registered!


----------



## ryuken168 (Feb 5, 2004)

*Welcome*

Welcome to APC webgandalf, Italy in the house.
Our APC community has members from all parts of the world. 
Enjoy the site


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice to meet you! I think you'll like it here.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Bienvenuto! Hope you feel welcome here.

Carlos


----------

